# Decatur, AL



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

Does anyone in the Huntsville/Decatur AL area know of a support group? If not, is anyone interested in starting one with me?


----------



## bamakathy (Dec 10, 2010)

I would be interested in that. I live in the Decatur area.


----------



## Nicole4 (Nov 22, 2011)

I would I live in albertville


----------



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

Hi,

I sent both of you PMs but if you are more comfortable communicatinb through here that is cool as well. I found some info that I am readinb about how to run a support group. I'm going to contact some local churches to see about finding a room we could use for meetings. Just let me know you guys/girls are seriously interested and I'll keep moving forward to get this up and going as soon as possible.


----------



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

Anyone still interested in this? We could start out just doing a meet up at a coffee shop or restaurant and transition into a more traditional support group from there.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Sorry to bomb your thread, the name just reminded me of a song called "Decatur" it's about Decatur, funnily enough!


----------



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

Sufjan Stevens, good stuff. Haven't listened to him in years.


----------

